# Honeybees on Iris leaves?



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

They could be collecting honeydew.


----------



## BeeTech (Mar 19, 2012)

I had a lot of aphids on my irises earlier this year. It is quite early in the season for bees to be seeking out honeydew though.


----------

